# TCL TV pixel errors



## Ronea (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi everyone, I've recently upgraded my TV to a (largely) nice TCL 55EC780. I could totally recommend it, except for that occasionally some pixels have problems, forming horizontal lines. They are not permanently dead, and it only concerns about 3-4 rows, ranging about 1/3 across the TV - so it's not a complete line, like it happens often with TVs. It seems to occur when other parts of the screen switch between dark and light, but not always, so i cannot reliably recreate the problem. I've never seen this particular problem before. Even more weird is that messing with the settings of the TV; e.g. turning over-scan on and off again fixed the problem - at least until it randomly returned a day later. The rest of my home theater setup is unchanged and never caused problems. Does anyone have an idea what might be causing this and what i could try to fix it? The TV is a very recent addition and i could also simply return it, and get a new one, but that's quite the hassle, so if there's an easy fix i would try that first. Thanks in advance. Cheers


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

I would explore the return option first, then see if the replacement behaves the same. It's difficult to pin-point the cause of an intermittent problem. However, you shouldn't have to tinker with new electronics to make it work right.


----------

